# My first box



## RStorment (Mar 22, 2006)

this is my first box, and a (late) Mother's day present for my mother. It was quite a learning experience...especially in finishing. The box is all poplar and as you can see, I left the inside unstained. Also, i have not yet put the four small mitered pieces that will hold the glass in from the underside and cover up the bit of unfinished wood you can see in the 2nd picture...the shellac is curing on those as i write this. The box is finished with water-based "rosewood" stain, and clear shellac and paste wax -- smooth as glass!


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

VERY NICE!

Great job and thanks for posting.

Ed


----------



## SandyT (Apr 28, 2006)

RStorment
I am sure your mom will love getting this for Mother's Day, even though late. It's really beautiful. I love the stain and now I want to buy some water-based rosewood stain and finish one the way you have, with shellac and paste wax, too. Also, I have a box ready to finish that I could put glass in like you have and the four small mitered pieces you mentioned have given me an idea of how to keep the glass in. I looked all over the stores for something and couldn't find anything small enough.
Thanks for sharing.
Sandy


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice job RStorment

-------------------------


Sandy see tip below ▼

Here's a tip how to hold the glass in place that looks great and it works great.

Rubber Glass Panel Retainers
Fits into the 1/8" slot created by the slot cutter bit and securely holds the glass in the panel. Sold in 25 FT. lengths.
Just cut to size and miter the ends and push it into place,quick and easy.
Plus it will come out if you need to replace the glass.
I use it all the time for glass doors.

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/products.asp?id=16

Bj


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Excellent job!! 

Ken


----------



## SandyT (Apr 28, 2006)

Bj
Thanks, but..........do I have to buy another bit? (1/8" slot-cutter)?
Probably a stupid question but, my questions are better than my answers ya know!
Sandy
Thanks for letting me know!  :sold:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Sandy

Yes, but look at it this way,you now have a bit you can use to put in splines,small biscuits,Rubber Glass Panel Retainers,box joints,dado slot for small box base,and unlike the 1/8" router bit this one will Not break off easy, plus many other router jobs... 


Have a good weekend
Bj


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

Great Job...I like your Mother's day box! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Great job on the box, looks really good.


----------



## MichaelHaney (Feb 26, 2006)

Sharp looking box. I'm sure it will be appreciated for many years.

If your first came out that good, I can hardly wait to see your next project. Please keep posting.

Michael


----------



## SandyT (Apr 28, 2006)

Bj,
I suppose you are right......but............can't I use a dado blade or my biscuit joiner? You know I'll try just about anything to avoid buying a bit, right?
Hey, I did get a variable speed control for the router to use the rail and style bits with. :sold: 
So, I do listen to your advice  
Thanks and you have a great weekend also!  
Sandy


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Sandy

"can't I use a dado blade or my biscuit joiner?" = Nope sorry on the biscuit blade.
The blade on the biscuit cutter is to wide of a slot the norm. (5/32" or more)
It's made to fit the biscuit machine only.(wrong arbor size for any router arbor shaft you may have)
You can use a thin keft saw blade on the saw table but you must take care.
Do you have a Moto Tool ? some come with a 1/16" saw blade that may do the job.
Stack two blades and cut the slot with care.


Bj


----------

